# Moots Luv.



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone luv there Moots more than me? I think not. And my pronounced luv for Moots is a spreadin..... in the last 3 years I've seen 1, count um 1, Moots here in the entire Portland Metro area. This week i've seen 3, in one week! Two Roadies and a stellar Mtn bike. I can feel the luv, Maybe I'll have Mootsie tatoo'd on me chest like a big badge of honor? I only wish I could mortgage my house and throw all kinds of fancy bits at her. Than take the entire summer off and just go ride all over tarnation on her. I couldn't ride with Alien though, he'd have me laughing my ass off, unable to get oxygen, and then crashing my beaut Moots into some crevas. Never to be found again. What we really need is a gallery of Moots. All you Moots owners out there start a posting yur steeds in one beloved thread for all us junkies to see.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Moots is definitely growing in popularity as are the number of Mootsgasms on this site. It's soon to be the next Seven, which was the next Serotta, which was the next Merlin, etc. "Stiff, yet comfortable. Smooth, yet rigid." Moots is definitely on my short list for a custom titanium frame that's in my future.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Moots is definitely growing in popularity as are the number of Mootsgasms on this site. It's soon to be the next Seven, which was the next Serotta, which was the next Merlin, etc. "Stiff, yet comfortable. Smooth, yet rigid." Moots is definitely on my short list for a custom titanium frame that's in my future.


Nah, Moots ain't gonna be like Seven or Serotta: we ain't an organized cult....er....religion. We jez like our bikes. To prove my point, just look at ol' Phat So Slow Velo: he's about as disorganized as someone can get.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

alienator said:


> Nah, Moots ain't gonna be like Seven or Serotta: we ain't an organized cult....er....religion. We jez like our bikes. To prove my point, just look at ol' Phat So Slow Velo: he's about as disorganized as someone can get.


Don't lie to yourself. It's just starting. Moots is relatively rare, which makes it pretty cool. Seven and Serotta have been around a while. They are getting too big for their pants. They are in the phase of custom mass production. They're losing that small shop, one at a time feel. But a Moots? Hey, they make love to each tube, imparting their "magic" into each bike. Moots threads are starting to come up every couple of weeks. Soon, it will be weekly. When's the last time you read a Seven or Serotta thread? That stuff is old. Moots is new. It's in. It's a good bike. The religion is just starting. The cult is on its' way.

Edit: Oh, and you're freaking me out with that avitar!


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*aint no cult going on.....*



alienator said:


> Nah, Moots ain't gonna be like Seven or Serotta: we ain't an organized cult....er....religion. We jez like our bikes. To prove my point, just look at ol' Phat So Slow Velo: he's about as disorganized as someone can get.


No subscribed thoughts or points of view, nuttin political. Alien is right, we jez like our bikes. Buy the way Alien, why you always doggin me? besides the fact that I soiled me frame with shimano? What'd I do to you anyhow?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> No subscribed thoughts or points of view, nuttin political. Alien is right, we jez like our bikes. Buy the way Alien, why you always doggin me? besides the fact that I soiled me frame with shimano? What'd I do to you anyhow?


Jeez....do I need a neon, blinking arrow pointing at the tongue induced bulge in my cheek?


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I LOVE my Moots, period. I know of only one other person here in Sweden with a Moots (can't remember if it's a Vamoots or Compact). I have a few Swedish friends who know about Moots, but had never seen one until I brought mine back. It's kind of nice to ride a Moots when everyone else is riding Trek, Giant, Cannondale and others 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I love mine more than all of you combined.


----------

